# Getting a dog!



## yillt (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello everyone. I've been very absent for about 3 weeks as Billys in hibernation and I've been rather busy. Anyway, some people may have seen my thread about allergies and what pets I can have. I've discovered that although I'm allergic to most dogs, there are about three breeds I'm OK with. One of these is the beautiful Cavachon. We are considering (not definitely) whether to get a dog. I'm going to tell you my situation and then you decide whether you think a dog is appropriate or not.
I would take the dog for a walk in the morning then bring it back to the house. It would be alone for two days a week whilst my mu was at work but a dog walker would take it for a walk half way through the 6 hours (for one hour ). So it would have ten hours a week alone. Every night when I got home I (or another family member would take it for an hours walk and on weekends we would take him/her for long walks each day. Does this sound cruel to leave him alone a bit even if I tire him out on a long walk?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 24, 2016)

No disrespect meant, but that sounds like a lot of trouble for people and not much fun or bonding with dog. Get a bird or a hairless cat, or better yet, another tortoise....


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 24, 2016)

How is walking a dog too much work? It's part of caring for and bonding with a dog.

To op, please rescue from a shelter or rescue group if you can. Being home alone for a few hours is much less cruel than sitting in a shelter environment, btw.


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2016)

Not cruel at all. Most dogs are alone 8-10 hours a day while the humans work and go to school.
Also caging a dog while no one is home is also not cruel. Done right and they learn to love their own little space and can make them feel more secure while alone.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds like a perfect home for a dog, I don't even think you need a dog walker if it's just 6 hours...


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> Sounds like a perfect home for a dog, I don't even think you need a dog walker if it's just 6 hours...


I agree


----------

